# Looking for Personal Trainer in London



## megawatt (May 16, 2011)

Hi All

I live in London and am interested in competing in fitness competitions. Can anyone recommend a good trainer with experience preparing women?

Thanks!


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

try Malika Zitouni - Malkia Zitouni - Personal Trainer SPLASH PAGE


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Does any one know an PT's around Kent? Just for prep really? thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would not go to a PT if you are looking for someone to help you with contest prep, unless they've competed themselves their knowledge will mosty likely be crap.


----------

